# Solved: uninstall McAfee??



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have Malwarebytes and Microsoft Security Essentials and also McAfee. I was told that I should uninstall McAfee, is that true? I usually never do anything until I check in here!
Barb


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I was told that I should uninstall McAfee, is that true?


I really have no way of knowing whether you were told that, but I assume that what you wrote is true.  Why uninstall?

You posted in the Windows 8 forum, but Microsoft Security Essentials will not install in that OS because the built-in Windows Defender is essentially the MSE for previous Windows versions.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If McAfee has been installed, the that install most likely has turned OFF the Defender.
If you do not wish to use McAfee then uninstall it and Defender SHOULD get turned on.

I just bought a NEW Sony Windows 8 machine and it had a third party AV program on it. As soon as I uninstalled the third party AV, Defender come on.


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

I would choose the built in Windows Antivirus over Mcaffe personally...


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

TerryNet, I was told that McAfee interferes w/ some of the other antiviruses and that Malwarebytes and AVG are just as good. I have win8 and DLed the win 8 version Microsoft Security Essentials, haven't tried installing it yet and probably won't. 
I really have no way of knowing whether you were told that, but if you say Microsoft Security Essentials won't install in win8 I'll have to check some more to see if you're being truthful !!! How do you like???

Barb
PS: I have win8, that's why I posted here! Although you may disagree...not everyone on here is an idiot!!!


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

From what I've read and from some experience I have found McAfee to be pretty poor... It tends to pop up all over the shop, hate it! 

I'd go for Avast!, AVG or the Defender that comes with Windows... As long as you're only running one Anti Virus at a time. So if you're not fussed about getting Defender back one of those should be cool (I use Avast....)


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

As DaveA indicated, Windows Defender is native to Win 8, you need not install Microsoft Security Essentials. I'm not even sure Win 8 will allow it.

The big box makers install any number of different Internet Security Suite programs (Norton, McAfee, etc.), all of which I have found to be quite invasive, heavy resource users and not very effective. Windows Defender is not only an excellent AV programs, it also scans for malware and, when found, quarantines it. Windows Defender in previous OS's was not a very good program and when Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) was released, it became the program to use. In Win 8, Windows Defender is nothing more than MSE with a different name, unfortunately, one with not a very good reputation.

If you should choose to uninstall McAfee, be sure to use the McAfee removal tool. Doing so ensures you get all the files removed which may not happen if you use the Windows uninstall process. Failure to use the McAfee Removal tool could result in interference of proper operation of another AV program.

After you remove McAfee, you can find Windows Defender in the Control Panel. If it does not turn on with uninstall of McAfee, you may manually turn it on in the Action Center/Security


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you to everyone! I have the answer and answers to my post and am very grateful to you all! barb


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I guess this isn't solved after all. Tried to turn on Win. Defender and got a pop up saying an issue with another program, resolve the issue. Doesn't say what program. I now have AVG and Malwarebytes only for security. I hate win. 8!! I need to know what steps to take to turn on Defender and I get nothing.

barb


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Did you install AVG or was it already installed? 

BTW... This does not appear to be a Win 8 issue, but rather a configuration issue with AV programs.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If, like many of us, you prefer Windows Defender uninstall AVG and run the AVG Remover.


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeh AVGs probably blocking it, can only have 1 AV at a time... And if you have the free version of Malware Bytes it won't be providing any active protection.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Unless your malwarebytes program is the Pro (paid) version, it will not be a real-time program. The free version functions as a scanner only and must be run manually. Therefore, it cannot interfere with the AV program. I've not used the Pro version, so I do not know for sure whether it would have any effect on AV programs, but I doubt it.

Just on opinion, but running Windows Defender, Windows Firewall along with periodic scans with the free versions of Malwarebytes and Superantispyware has proven to be a very effective security setup on Win 8.


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

raybro said:


> Unless your malwarebytes program is the Pro (paid) version, it will not be a real-time program. The free version functions as a scanner only and must be run manually. Therefore, it cannot interfere with the AV program. I've not used the Pro version, so I do not know for sure whether it would have any effect on AV programs, but I doubt it.
> 
> Just on opinion, but running Windows Defender, Windows Firewall along with periodic scans with the free versions of Malwarebytes and Superantispyware has proven to be a very effective security setup on Win 8.


+1


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Microsoft Security Essential ==== Windows Defender (its the same thing)

Windows Defender works at optimal when there is no other antivirus installed. Except MalwareBytes, they fit in perfectly together. I USED to have McAfee I can most certainly tell you that it is a pain. After your subscription runs out they start sending you messages saying that your computer is at risk even though it is perfectly healthy. I suggest for you to buy MalwareBytes because once you buy it, it remains there for the life of the computer. Which means you don't have to subscribe again. McAfee slows down your computer and makes it really noticeably slower. It persuades you into subscribing to it. McAfee pop's up randomly. Overall I would suggest that you uninstall McAfee and keep Microsoft Security Essential and purchase MalwareBytes. To uninstall McAfee you must visit the link and pick out the correct Tool.

http://experts.windows.com/w/experts_wiki/156.aspx


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

Reading these posts makes everything look so easy! Until I try it. This is the message I get every time I try to turn on the Defender, "THIS APP HAS BEEN TURNED OF AND IS NOT MONITORING YOUR COMPUTER", If you're using another app to check for malicious or unwanted software, use Action Center to check that apps status... I've checked Action Center and just can't figure out what I'm suppose to do when I get there, I can see what's On and Off but have no option to change anything...Really a big help! I've uninstalled AVG but having a problem getting the uninstall tool for McAfee...uninstalled McAfee in Programs...probably doesn't do any good!


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't worry barb I will walk you through every step. I had the same problem's as you.

1. Uninstall McAfee in Programs.
2. Download the McAfee uninstallation tool : http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe
3. Run it and follow the instructions on the screen,
4. Turn on Windows Defender and you will be ready to go.

If still not working restart computer. Make sure everything is saved.
If any further problems develop, please be more in depth about the issue and maybe screen shoot the issue.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

TopSho, I got rid of McAfee...all of it doing what you said. I'm still getting the same message: "THIS APP HAS BEEN TURNED OF AND IS NOT MONITORING YOUR COMPUTER", If you're using another app to check for malicious or unwanted software, use Action Center to check that apps status. I took a screen shot but haven't got a clue how to get it on here. It's in my photo gallery and when I click insert image or link it wants me to put in the url, http://. Tried drag & drop and copy & paste, nil!! Win 8 is all new to me and so far I hate it...only been on it 4 days, about to go back to XP. 
I uninstalled AVG last night...gonna check and see if's still hanging around while I wait to hear from you...maybe it's still blocking me!! barb
I looked in "action center" and AVG is still on. I now have defender ON. It was AVG!! 
Without your post TopSho I think I would now be using my other laptop!! Thank you soooo much. I'll probably be back on here for another problem...hate this 8!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> hate this 8!!


Exactly what I was feeling at first when I was stumbling along thinking that knowledge of previous Windows was enough to get by. Once I learned a few things it became much easier, and 8.1 is pretty nice. Glad I didn't have to make the jump directly from XP though; that must be brutal.


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

No problem barb whenever you have a problem I will try and help. I have had Windows 8 for 8 months now and it has been very brutal for me from giving up my MacbookPro to my mother and me getting a new Windows 8 laptop. Windows XP support is going to run out on April 4th 2014 so I wouldnt suggest switching back. Best regards TopSho27


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll keep using win. 8 and jump on here whenever I have a real problem. Right now maybe you can tell me how to get rid of that Full screen ad from McAfee that keeps popping up...a face with an eye staring at you wanting to solve my problem. It pops up every time I come on here...and other times at other sites!


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi barb, can you please take a screenshot of the problem and I will get back to you as soon as possible. Check in uninstall a program for any McAfee related programs. If this doesn't work then please report back and tell me what browser you have. I will try and answer as soon as possible. Kind regard, TopSho27


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm using Firefox browser and haven't saw that big ugly face since this morning. It usually pops up when I log in here...wants to help me with my problem. Maybe it finally gave up. I'm gonna mark this solved and start another thread as to why I have a new laptop w/win8 and no WordPad. 
Thank you for everything TopSho!

Barb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As you have NOT yet started the other topic
press the windows key to take you to the tiles screen
type (I know there is no where to type)
wordpad

if it does not appear =click apps on right hand side of screen and it will then appear on left
you may do the same with typing
notepad

when the wordpad does appear you may then right click and pin as you wish

OR after pressing the windows key, right click on a blank area, then click all apps that appears on the bottom right and then scroll across to windows accessories and there is notepad and wordpad


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have posted separately so you cannot miss it
May I recommend to you Windows Help - please see screenshot
You will find there many answers, to many questions regarding 8, including all the special keyboard shortcuts to make life easier for you

shortcut keys
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

Macboatmaster, I didn't get the new thread going because my laptop froze up...Java pop up, this time I couldn't close it and it froze, just logged of and had something to eat . I did what you said and did get wordpad, I pinned it to the task bar but would much rather have an icon on desktop, I'll work on that later! Already had notepad.

Barb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I am missing exactly what you want to do
you have pinned it to the taskbar, that is the desktop - simply on the taskbar - if however you wish to place it as an icon on the actual - usual acceptance of the - desktop - as a shortcut and I can see no benefit in having it pinned to taskbar and on desktop, then go back to wordpad and this time on right click click open file location, then right click on there and click - desktop shortcut


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off
Before I go may I return to your post 5
which I quote here



> TerryNet, I was told that McAfee interferes w/ some of the other antiviruses and that Malwarebytes and AVG are just as good. I have win8 and DLed the win 8 version Microsoft Security Essentials, haven't tried installing it yet and probably won't.
> I really have no way of knowing whether you were told that, but if you say Microsoft Security Essentials won't install in win8 I'll have to check some more to see if you're being truthful !!! How do you like???
> 
> Barb
> ...


THERE IS NO genuine download of MSE for Windows 8
It does NOT exist
Neither is there a download of Windows Defender for Windows 8 as Windows Defender is packaged with 8 and as has been mentioned is the active real time protection for windows 8, that is effectively a remodelled version of MSE that was used on 7.

Whereas the Windows defender that was included with 7, was merely an antispyware/adware.

I am a little unsure, as to exactly what you have now and what you had and have uninstalled.

My advice is to open windows defender and scan your system with that - you may start with a quick scan.
I make that recommendation in the light of your recent posts regarding pop-ups offering to clean your computer and now the JAVA issue


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

I pinned it to task bar cause that was the only option I saw. I unpinned it and did what you said and am now happy with a desktop icon.. Jave is driving me crazy with popup after popup wanting me to download their updates. I'm leery of downloading anything that comes to me as a popup! Thanks gain Macboatmaster!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you could have pinned it to start as well - as per my last screenshot
I recommend that scan, as a starting point

Be careful with that JAVA I seem to remember that it is an opt out of installing a toolbar


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

Macboatmaster, This was from TerryNet, the 1st one to answer my post and I quote: " I really have no way of knowing whether you were told that, but I assume that what you wrote is true. Why uninstall?
You posted in the Windows 8 forum, but Microsoft Security Essentials will not install in that OS because the built-in Windows Defender is essentially the MSE for previous Windows versions".
The quote of mine that you posted was my answer to him for insinuating that I was maybe not have leveling with him and then saying that I posted in win/8 forum like maybe I didn't have win/8 and didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you know how I can get rid of it popping up? Java


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do you know how I can get rid of it popping up? Java


Best way, IMO, is to update it. Most Java updates seem to be fixing serious security holes. As Macboatmaster already said--go slowly and carefully to make sure you don't accept other garbage like McAfee or toolbars or whatever the flavor of the day is.

Or, get rid of all traces of Java.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologise if I have confused the issue - what I was trying to explain to you was this

1. You said you had downloaded the Windows 8 version of Microsoft Security Essentials - but had not installed it.

2. I was reminding you, as has been said by others, that there is NO SUCH DOWNLOAD - whether or not you installed it is NOT really the important question

3. The VITAL question as I see it - is what is it that you downloaded AND from where - as I can assure you that it is NOT a windows 8 version of MSE
AND if you attempted to download MSE from the Microsoft site it would warn you that it was NOT suitable for your system

4. It appears that at sometime you had McAfee and AVG installed if that is the case and they were both installed and running then your security was NOT enhanced but considerably weakened.
Two anti-virus programs running in real time cause all manner of problems, as they effectively fight against each other

5. That does not apply to Malwarebytes which you also said was installed providing it was the free version which offers no real time protection and is a scan on demand

6. JAVA is a security risk. It is a actually not usually required.
For the very few applications that actually require JAVA they can usually run with the JAVA plug-in that is included in Firefox OR by temporarily enabling JAVA for IE
Indeed many people now think that it is such a security risk that it is best left uninstalled and ONLY installed when it is actually needed.
This ensures that the latest version is always the one installed.

That is why for sometime now Java (Oracle) has recommended the uninstall of previous versions.

7. It is such a security risk that the latest Firefox now blocks all JAVA until the warning is acknowledged
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/10/firefox_26_blocks_java/

8. IN VIEW of the doubt at least in my mind as to what you have HAD installed and indeed as to what you downloaded and the point I mentioned before


> Right now maybe you can tell me how to get rid of that Full screen ad from McAfee that keeps popping up...a face with an eye staring at you wanting to solve my problem


I repeat my advice that I think you should see what if anything a scan with Windows Defender reports.
Where we go from there depends very much on the result of that scan.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

No apology necessary! I did the Win. Defender last night and Nothing Malicious!! I wish I could get rid of these popups! Oh me, I'm gonna check my popup blocker...if I can find it in windows8.
I didn't DL any updates from Jave because I couldn't uncheck what i wanted to..


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello barb and how I suggest you get rid of the Popups is by simply downloading MalwareBytes. I ran it on my computer today expecting nothing to pop up but so far I am halfway through a Full Scan and 20 Unwanted software was detected. Truly amazed. Windows defender and MalwareBytes work perfectly together so I suggest keeping both of the them. Hope this helped.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

TopSho, I've had Malwarebytes for years and just purchased it for the 1st time 2 days ago so I could have constant monitoring. Ran scans w/both Malware and Defender and got nothing. I donated here, which I do every year and I still get the lady in the upper R. hand corner want me to call PC support. Where do I find popup blocker on here? Maybe that's my problem! I can't find it. Also how do I post a screen shot or any picture? I've posted a lot of logs on here but can't find any way of doing it now. I click" insert image" and I get a small window asking for the URL.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

I finally figured out what I had to do to post an image. I remembered that I have to click the "REPLY" button instead of the "quick reply", which I have been doing when answering this thread. 
Now when and if I get asked for a screen shot I can post it!!
Still getting many popups on this site! Here are what I've gotten while writing this: Spy Hunter, Media Player, Java, McAfee, a little window in upper R. corner which is always there unless I close it - call 1-855-465-3849 for tech support and the last one, Office Pro Plus 2013.

Nightmare!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Still getting many popups on this site! Here are what I've gotten while writing this: Spy Hunter, Media Player, Java, McAfee, a little window in upper R. corner which is always there unless I close it - call 1-855-465-3849 for tech support and the last one, Office Pro Plus 2013.


It sounds like the system has decided that you have not donated. If you're pretty sure that you've donated at least $20 within the past year click on 'Contact Us' at the lower right of a page and send a note. One of the Administrators will get your message. I don't know what they can do about it, but I do know that we Mods can do nothing (nor see anybody's donation status).


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Unauthorized malware removal advice removed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TopSho27,

I've removed the content of your post as you're not authorized to give malware removal advice. Please refer to the site rules:


> *Log Analysis/Malware Removal *- In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their names. If you'd like to participate in a training program, please contact a Moderator or see this article.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

barb702,

I received your email and checked your donation and it was applied yesterday. 

The ads here are not popups so it sounds like you either have legitimate programs wanting to update or malware.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

TopSho, I got your post in my email. Been gone all day and will get to this ADWcleaner in the morning. So far no popups on here this trip! I think my donation has just finally been applied and has knocked out the popups.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The ads here are not popups ...


But there are so many, and it can be difficult to tell the difference between an ad that is popup and one that is not.  Especially since some popups cannot be easily dismissed.


----------

